
Ask HN: Any recommendations on good conferences / meetups in the UK? - jwdunne
I&#x27;ve been wanting to meet new people for a while. I&#x27;ve had a search and there&#x27;s a few conferences in the UK that seem interesting.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any recommendations in particular? Especially in the NW or Manchester.
======
freshrap6
I've attended ACCU a few times and really enjoyed it. I've also heard good
things about Steelcon, but I haven't made it there yet.

